# Egyptian Raider Pick up



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the last thing that I should be doing but have had this idea for a while and while shopping for more gamer bits came across a piece i could not pass up that added to it so I bought it and will start this now.....Not sure if it will stay a 50 chevy, may try a 55 ford pickup but this 50 model gives the general idea i have for the truck, may add a trailer, may not, time will tell..
































still working hard on the Aztec Warrior but re inspired by Egyptian treasure gamer piece i found today....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Found these cool pieces for this build that I have to figure out where they will go on the vehicle.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see this one done!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

hopefully will get a start on it soon rockin562 have three major builds going at the same time, 
here are all the gamer pieces assembled for this build...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

No real updates on build process yet, however I did come across more items for the trailer of the raider.....


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweet finds and nice theme idea. Should commpliment the Aztec Warrior once complete.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice idea homie! Just a lil curiouse is all dat gonna fit in d truck prob gonna add sum weight to d whole build wont it bro?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys, I probably wont use all the plastic relics, and will be using a trailer for the truck and will put most of those pieces in the back of the trailer, but wont be as heavy as the 1941 chevy i just built and finished last year, with all the metal gamer pieces, with the trailer it weighs over 5lbs! http://modelsinc.yolasite.com/hell-train-page-2.php Its this one from my website called the hell train, i used a lot of gamer pieces that are made out of metal, I was worried about it being too heavy for its suspension.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats verry creative bro cool idea for a build


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, now that i have assembled all the junk its time to get creative and hopefully soon have some real updates and build progress...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

This is the idea that I have in mind for the trailer for this build. Hence the name Egyptian Raider! Have all the loot in the trailer taken from a tomb!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok I finally decided on a truck for this build. I was undecided for a while for a number of reasons, but have decided that the revell '56 ford will work, I like the shape of the cab and roof line for this project, plus it already has opening doors that will save me a lot of time creating working doors for this build.
















The only thing I do not like is the fact that after buying three kits to get a kit that is not warped in the cab or frame area, which in all three kits need a lot of work to straighten the frame and cab area. That sucks but can be overcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

This is the degree of the warp.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You go all in on the trucks homie nice work very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks Dre1only, 
I came across more goodies for this build,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool sofar. I did a theme just like this a long time ago. Didnt put no where as much work as you do in mine. But It made LRB mag back in the day. It was a 1970 Impala.

Kool idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

halfasskustoms, do you still have the model or pics of it, would love to see it. I used to have all the LRBs and they got away from me, as a side note i wish they would start it back up again. I used to love that mag..........
I am close to starting this one (outside of just collecting pieces for it) , just been trying to get the other one out of the way, the aztec warrior but have so much to do on that one may start working on this one in between....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes I do. The pics arent great. Infact I need to take better ones to you and everyone can see all the details better.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

So here's the details. In the center console there's the Sphinx, have a snake steering wheel and shifter. The motor has a intake of a coffin and lil pyramids in the motor bay......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This car is about 17 yrs old now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

awesome build halfasskustoms. Love it.
my new years res is to finish the aztec warrior, the strippers delight and this one. Decided that there was way to much work on the revell 56 ford due to warpage and the fit of the doors so im going with this truck the amt 53 ford pickup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

halfasskustoms said:


> This car is about 17 yrs old now.


I love the air cleaner I have to find pieces like that for this build


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I am on the final leg of finishing the Aztec Warrior so I am getting a renewed interest in this build. I have had a problem getting inspiration for this one and have gone thru 5 different trucks for this build but am settling on the 1950 chevy, i am starting to carve the Egyptian eye in the roof. here is where I am at now and more to come now that the aztec is 95% done.....
















jewelry piece fits perfect as a headlight surround piece!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

parts from the mummy machine would be great!!^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> parts from the mummy machine would be great!!^^


actually you are right Ill have to find one now, I had one but like an idiot i sold it at a swap meet not thinking I would ever use it look at me now, trying to find one as we speak.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/31918-AMT-Ert...22388&sr=8-3&keywords=mummy+machine+model+kit

just found one on amazon if they have it come pay day its mine........


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this is going to be sick!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

thanks guys, got my mummy machine model kit on order should be here this week, tiny update found more stuff for the raider, and getting closer on the roof cut out.
















but was thinking that if i take the parts from the mummy machine it would destroy that kit have been thinking of adding another trailer behind the one for the egyptian raider having a third trailer carrying the mummy machine, that may be going way over the top but will see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

well after going thru about 6-9 trucks decided to go with the 1965 chevy pickup, getting some resin casting on and finally getting a feel for this build.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

ok getting back into this one, spent some time opening up the doors, I really did not want to do it but it gives such good access to the interior by doing this so I went for it.








































also playing with ideas for the trailer with the 32 on it which I will call the pharaohs rat rod, it wont leave much space for the other goodies taken from the tomb but ill figure that one out later......


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

got some more work done on it 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

mocked up the engine with a custom eygptian style air cleaner.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

door panel idea.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

toying around with the bed layout.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

Finally getting somewhere on this build and have a small update.








decided to go for cutting out the doors....








this is just an idea, it may stay this way or go another route, this is the part of the build of just playing around with it to gain ideas.......








another idea for the bed, mocking it up and toying with ideas....








mock up of the engine, mummy machine air cleaner and pulleys from the ends of guitar strings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

Idea for the grill, a Michaels find!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

isnt there already a thread on this truck?


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

my mistake, that was the aztec warrior..which was badass. ill be tuned to this one!:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

no problem at all yes finished the aztec warrior now starting my next huge project, been working seven days a week and gonna have a two week break for the holidays so planning to get back on this one....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

decided to go with a 1932 phaeton for the kings ride instead of the 32' coupe, can add more to it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

more resin parts for the build


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

door panel ideas









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

i decided once again to go back to the 50 chevy but i removed the roof decided that all the work to get the doors to work was too much work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

more trailer ideas


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

and more ideas.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

This build has taken another turn for slowing me up went back to the original pickup the 1950 chevy....
Small update i gave up on the 65 and went back to the 50 chevy and here a little update, getting work done on cleaning up parts and working on trailer. A few different ideas for the trailer...
































making an interior with a hieroglyphic back drop may do that on the 32 as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

have a little update, been playing with the layout of the bed. I have some much stuff to add but want to do it in an appeasing way as to not get to clutter or too goofy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok i think I have my head back into this one! been doing some more work on it and decided to go with the full cab and cut out a pyramid design in it like the aztec warrior, kinda like the pyramids of Giza.....
more updates to come soon....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

I found a new toy for this build, have to find a place for it now....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

ideas ideas......


















bed ideas and getting pullies and generator on the 32' engine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

Did a mock up of what the trailer may look like. I know it would be very heavy if 1 to 1 and hard to get the car on the top layer but I went from just having the truck and trailer with all the loot to adding the 32 so needed a car trailer then when the car is on the trailer there is no room for all of the loot that I have collected, that is why I added the top layer. Will have to give it more thought I may just go back to my original idea of the trailer of loot and forget the car not sure at this point. any suggestions or ideas at this point would be appreciated.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

still working on this just got a little side tracked. Been cleaning up parts and frames and smoothing inside of fenders.....





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

small update on this build, got over the top and decided the double decker trailer was kinda to over the top so decided to scale it back a bit, so it will be two trailers instead, one with the '32 and one with the sarcophagus with walls for a tomb with hieroglyphics on the side, also have some more work done on the interior....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

cutting hole thru foam for window......


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

getting closer on the trailer layout....








an idea for the back wall of the cab and entrance for a tomb.... this is not set in stone, may change my mind down the road...........................








viper hood ornament


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

Decided to put the scarab on the front of the tomb and a lighter Egyptian image on the hood...








and idea for a seat back...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

this design or...








or this design for the seat cushion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

im liking this one probably will go with this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

finished seats with base








final door panel design.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

getting the trailer axles setup for trailer....







having to do some work to the frame to have the pullys fit.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

getting the trailer suspension finished....
















also suspension on the truck.....
















and getting work done on the hinges for the doors, I always wait to the very last minute to do this task as it can be frustrating to get them to work right. But in order to get the interior finished I have to get the hinges done and working right to be able to get the door panels attached.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

going to add some button tufted upholstery to this build, been trying to fine tune my take on this technique and have been itching to add it to a build this is the one.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

getting the firewall ready for the hood hinge...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a quick mock up with the hood hinge pockets made in the firewall.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

Did a mock up with the firewall with the cavities for the hood hinge, first time for me making a hood hinge this indepth....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

well had a little set back on this build and will have to rebuild the walls of the truck around the firewall. I tried every possible shape for the hinges but could not get the hood to open on the hinges with out having to pull the hood up as you open it so i gave up. I will either use this double jointed hinge or no hinge at all. :-\


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

ok enough of the hood hinge now to get back to work on track, I like to model the engine with actual pulleys and tape for the belt but ran out of machined pulleys so i decided to try my hand at scratch building and think these pulleys came out pretty good.
Only have my cell phone camera and hard to get a good shot of them but here goes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

Ill try to get a better pic tomorrow in the sun light.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

got a better pic outside (almost a little too bright now) and the start to my real chain steering wheel this is the start of it then to add the bars......


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Nothing really to update on the truck itself however did do some work on statues for the loot....


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2015)

I decided I had to come up with a plan for the 1932 interior, I went from resin to foam with button tufted patterns to this made out of the urethane foam....It made for a wide interior so would be going with a single seat and a center mounted steering wheel. The more I look at it the more that I am not sure if it will stay this way but better than what I had before which was nothing....









rough formed the foam to fit the body...
















got it shaped closer to the finished shape.








decided the seat back needed more detail...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2015)

Ideas for the '32...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

not much of an update got the tail on the car and some resin casted pieces under the the car on the frame, also tried out a set of supremes and I like the look of them over the wires, but not sure if they will be the final wheels....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

this is not part of the theme but noticed how well a sand trooper action figure helmet fit a Sphinx and said why not, Ill have to add one in this build some where..... 








just like this hieroglyphic someone Photoshopped, kinda gave me the idea as well.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

front and rear bumper idea....
















hands attached to frame to hold the bumpers...








ideas for tie downs...








a modified tie down.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

the rest of the front grill for 32.








something I came up with for a Radiator support...
















rear bumper...








not sure if I like the mummy hands on the fenders or not, will have to give those more thought....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

not much of an update this morning I usually get a full night in Sunday night but had other things to take care of so what little time I did use I had to build up the wall around the wheel wells in the rear to not show the plastic used for the floor of the 32, got the pass door hinge on the pickup, filled in a gap at the bottom edges of the firewall with a thing strip of plastic, and played around with placement of other Egyptian items on the under carriage as well at the rear shelf tray of the 32.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Decided to take another crack at a hood hinge, this one works a lot better, it still needs to be slide out as it is opened but works better than all the other attempts...








have had this idea for a while but if I go for it will take hours to get the pyramids sanded thin and shaped to fit the best but this is about the only good place for them on the project as tiles under the '32.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

another little update planning on adding taillights to the sarcophagus on the fenders,








the final attempt on a hood hinge and it came out great, very little pulling on it as it opens, now all ill need to add once the inner fenders are in is a prop rod to hold it up....
















and another star wars themed treasure....


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

small update, decided that it needed at least two batteries for the hydros and that a good spot would be under the bed attached to the frame. There will be one on either side.








this is pretty much the final design of the bed of the truck, its cramped with a lot going on but it has all that it needs three amps, three speakers, two hydro pumps and will have the cylinders coming up thru the bed just in front of the cylinders...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

No update for a while, finally decided that the mess in the model laboratory was getting to be to much, could not even find half of the pieces I needed or the little pieces for the project so I cleaned it up.....










as far as the build goes about the only thing been working on is deciding the final design of the bed of the truck so I decided to do a foam surround on the top of the bed like I did on the last two builds.... and here is the final design of that bed cover....


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

actually got more done and went in a different route than originally where I was going with the bed.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

I had one piece left from cutting the pyramid and liked how it looked, only had one piece so I decided to use the silly putty method to mold 1 piece for the other side so I did not have to make a mold that I would never use again, silly putty is perfect for that.
















this is just an idea as there is a lot of going on any way with all the decoration but playing around with ideas...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

gonna use this as brake lights at least on the truck I tinted five minutes epoxy with transparent red paint for the brake light lens...
did a mock up of the 32 and the first trailer to get a feel for overall look...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

here is a better pic of the tail lights I'm planning for the pick up.







one real quick idea for the back of the cab...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

thinking about adding anther aquarium to this one between the seats...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn   :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn   :wow: :wow:


thanks bigdodd323


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

not much of an update, did a mock up of the '32, still trying to decide the overall layout of the interior of the '32. undecided at this time how to finish out the foam interior....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

quick update:
getting the inner fenders put together and see if the interior will pass thru, will try that next time as they were not dry to handle yet.








also to cover the hinge tubes on the under side of the hood carved out some foam and if space allows will add this piece to it, if it does clear the top of the engine but will figure that out as It gets closer to being finished.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

just a tiny update, working on getting the foam cut out and fitted over the hinges in the door panels, and also discovered that when I glued the inner fenders to the fire wall that it had a gap at the top of the firewall so starting the process of fixing that with some strip styrene.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

got a few nights off from work can jam on this some more, I got the inner fenders and firewall glued to the cab, the interior that I am designing is in pieces (the foam work) and is installed after what is left of the kits interior tub is in place and the cab on the frame, just a quick mock up, will finish the drivers door carving out the foam to cover the hinge tubes tomorrow night and hopefully finish the interior of the '32 interior came up with a layout tonight that I like pretty well will share tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

idea I am liking for the 32 with the pieces on the side of the wall and an aquarium.








just playing around with an idea, not sure if the spider web will stay or the mummy in this location either..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

a couple of other views with the spider web photo etch.... Liking the idea just not sure it will be a permanent fixture...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

ok came up with the final design/layout for the second trailer which with have most of the raided loot in it, and will carve out the inside of the top layer of foam that forms the top so the stuff fits better.
















this piece is actually the stage for my strippers delight build but shows how I plan to route out all of the foam from the lid to have clearance for the raided loot......


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

got some more work done to this and I am now set on the interior of the truck, the interior of the 32, and the small trailer so that will speed up the process now, so this will be kinda mock up monday.








doors done, ready for paint work...








back of cab, final layout, just needs paint work....








top of trailer, sarcophagus....








ideas for decorations for the sides........








even more loot.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

final layout of interior with the aquarium....
















final layout of the 32.....








bumper locations and taillight.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Final layout for the bed (minus the hydro pumps thou) getting closer to paint every day...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

playing around with some colors...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

gearshift and knob...








final layout for radiator supports...








Not the final piece but just getting idea of color layout...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

my first installed prop for the hood...


----------

